# broken or dislocated leg



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

i think my little girl crystal has either broken or dislocated her leg. my daughter was cleaning the viv out, and the 2 girls came out of the same hide (they usually have seperate ones) this hide is an old sunken boat like for a fish tank, but weve had it for years for the leos. anyway my daughters baby came out first, but my crystal didnt, so i had a look underneath and she seamed to be stuck..............obviously i didnt want to pull her out(because their are loads of little bends in it), so i called her a few times, eventually she came out but was walking strange. her back left leg from the hip seems to fall backwards when she walks, instead of staying forward. the knee is still bend as its supposed to be. but i think she was stuck and tried to get out and has dislocated or broken her hip. , the foot looks bruised aswell., bless her. so i took her to the reptile guy she came from, he looked and said the same as me. im off to the vets as soon as in the morning. she is walking around ok, doesnt seem to be in pain, she is climbing on the low rocks, she is eating as usual. i have taken a video of her to show you, but i cant get it on. i will let you know how she is in the morning. has anyone else had a leo with a poorly hip..............................


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

the only thing you can do is vets , thats all im afraid.

hope all is well


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww poor Crystal!
At least shes eating. I had a similar ornament and one of my leos decided to climb into it. Luvkily she didnt injure herself so I stuffed the bottom with kitchen roll so they cant get into it and instead stick with things like making a little rockery type thing out of a few pieces of cork bark, caves and a moist hide from a margerine tub. Best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

NXSmiggy said:


> the only thing you can do is vets , thats all im afraid.
> 
> hope all is well


 yeh,....i know, im just hoping, its not broken. im just watching her now, and shes still happily walking around and chasing food. but her leg still goes back instead of staying up. ill be at vets for 9am.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

vickylolage said:


> Awww poor Crystal!
> At least shes eating. I had a similar ornament and one of my leos decided to climb into it. Luvkily she didnt injure herself so I stuffed the bottom with kitchen roll so they cant get into it and instead stick with things like making a little rockery type thing out of a few pieces of cork bark, caves and a moist hide from a margerine tub. Best to be safe than sorry.


 yep eating and hunting round for it aswell, but as i say, ill be at the vets at 9am...................


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Best of luck with the vets - if it's just a dislocated femur it's not too difficult to treat; if part of the hip socket has broken then that's more complicated. The vet should be able to tell straight away from the X-ray what it is though.


One of my male beardies managed to dislocate his femur, and once it was back in place it was just a question of keeping him quiet, and keeping the leg immobilised until everything started to heal:










He didn't go off his food and was still behaving as normal, even before they reset his leg :gasp:


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

*dislocated or broken*



HadesDragons said:


> Best of luck with the vets - if it's just a dislocated femur it's not too difficult to treat; if part of the hip socket has broken then that's more complicated. The vet should be able to tell straight away from the X-ray what it is though.
> 
> One of my male beardies managed to dislocate his femur, and once it was back in place it was just a question of keeping him quiet, and keeping the leg immobilised until everything started to heal:
> 
> ...


 ahh bless him, how long did it take to heal ................
well i took her to vets at 9am. she looked and said " yes thats a pretty good diagnosis "...................anyway, they are going to xray and if broken , sort it with a very tiny pin, if just dislocated, pop it back and bandage it up. .......................i will not know until i pick her up at 5.20 tonight., poor crystal. its was going to cost me £183. put i nearly fainted when she said that, so she went to see the vet and came back with £100, thats still too much for a tiny gecko, but hey what can you do. i went to the receptionist and she said £130 please, i said it was £100, she said £ 30 for consultation....................................ffs.............i didnt need one..........i told her what it was. anyway i will get photos of her when i pick her up later. hopefully she will be fine. the vet said shed had a bearded dragon in with the same thing a while ago.....lol


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

He had the bandage on for two weeks, but it was replaced after a week. After the two weeks were up we kept him in a very simple cage (just a couple of very low rocks, and nothing to climb on) until the leg seemed better.

He was using it (albeit slightly gingerly at times) as soon as the bandage came off.

How's you're little one doing now? Was it a break or just a dislocation?


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

HadesDragons said:


> He had the bandage on for two weeks, but it was replaced after a week. After the two weeks were up we kept him in a very simple cage (just a couple of very low rocks, and nothing to climb on) until the leg seemed better.
> 
> He was using it (albeit slightly gingerly at times) as soon as the bandage came off.
> 
> How's you're little one doing now? Was it a break or just a dislocation?


 ahh bless him. hi i got herback a 6pm, she doing ok . it was a clean break the vet said. , she showed me the x-rays. she has to keep it on for 3 weeks and then ive to take her back for a check up. she said just to keep an eye out for her toes going blue., ive been trying to get pics up, but im not having much luck..........................


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

That's good news that they've found the problem and have been able to do something about it; did they pin it?

There's a full guide to posting photos up here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6235-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

*crystals broken leg*


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor thing... She's a lovely looking leo though! It's amazing how little it seems to bother them isn't it? When mine had his leg strapped to his tail he didn't seem to realise that it wasn't there anymore and just got on with life.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

HadesDragons said:


> Poor thing... She's a lovely looking leo though! It's amazing how little it seems to bother them isn't it? When mine had his leg strapped to his tail he didn't seem to realise that it wasn't there anymore and just got on with life.


 ahh bless, can you advise me on how to get calcium down her if she goes of her food, and also how can she shed on the leg that is strapped up please. thanks


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

mandi1234 said:


> ahh bless, can you advise me on how to get calcium down her if she goes of her food, and also how can she shed on the leg that is strapped up please. thanks


In all honesty you're probably better off speaking to the vet if she does go off her food - the vet should have an amount of food in mind that she should be eating to help her build herself back up, so the vet would be able to advise on force feeding etc.

How tight is the bandage? If it does all start to come away she may need to dressing removing then replacing, but again the vet would be the best one to advise you about that.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

*crystals broken leg*

ok thanks i will do, the vet said that she had to slacken it a little, because it was a bit tight at first, i forgot to ask her about crystal shedding.


----------

